# Police Officer Richard Martin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Richard Martin*
Houston Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Monday, May 18, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47

*Tour:* 4 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Officer Richard Martin was intentionally struck and killed by a vehicle as he set up spike strips at the intersection of N Kirkwood Road and St. Mary's Lane during a vehicle pursuit at approximately 2:30 am.

Officers from the Houston Police Department were pursing the U-Haul van after it had been carjacked in North Houston. The driver of the vehicle fired several shots at officers during the pursuit before bailing out, carjacking a second vehicle, and fleeing again. Officer Martin was in the process of deploying spike strips when the driver intentionally struck him with the stolen vehicle.

The vehicle continued to flee until stopping on the 45 North Freeway. The subject attempted to commit suicide by shooting himself as officers initiated a felony traffic stop. The man was taken into custody suffering a non-fatal gunshot wound.

Officer Martin had served with the Houston Police Department for four years. He is survived by his two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Charles McClelland Jr.
Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 884-3131

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22488-police-officer-richard-martin#ixzz3aV9j8O1B


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Martin.


----------

